# Fluval SPEC (2 gal.) Planted



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

A couple months ago, I was introduced to bettas through my neighbors. I always knew what they were, but never appreciated their beauty or equally intriguing personalities. As a result I ended up with my little guy "Epic". I started him out in one of the typical bowls, and noticed it dirtied quickly. It never really made sense to me how "any" fish could be happy in a space like that, so I did some searching online and found the 
Fluval SPEC. The built-in sump/overflow style filter works excellent and the tank itself appears modern and stylish (IMO). I've been pleased with the design and functionality of the tank, but haven't had an opportunity to aquascape. I love planted tanks and know bettas do too, so I started with that.

I didn't think to take a before photo of the tank with all of the gaudy decorations. But here it is plain:









And you can use your imagination as to what it looked like previous.









Aaand after, the moss ball did sink by the next am.










I used:
*3 italian vals
1 giant marimo moss ball
2 green foxtails
riccia fluitans carpet
* 
My substrate is black beauty sand or iron slag. I wanted a dark floor and what I really like about the slag is there's a tiny amount of lighter colored granules throughout so it looks more natural. I'm not entirely sure about the permanence of the current placements but at long last my plants are finally here, and I discovered a new bubble nest at the top of the green foxtail this morning .


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice tank, I am planning on trying to build a tank that has the overflow and built in filter.

How are your plants doing? I was never sure about the LED for growing plants, but I heard that you could get away with low light plants.

Love the scale btw.


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

I too am not entirely sure about the LEDs, but figured I'd try them out before replacing. I just plantef the plants Monday night (after being shipped for 5 days) and after trimming I've noticed new growth on all of the plants. So far, so good.. 

What do you mean by "scale"?


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking tank! I have the same tank and I really like it! 

Do you have a cover for the hole in the center of the top? I had my last betta jump thru the hole on mine after a being in the tank for a year. I'm going to buy some mesh to cover the hole this weekend.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Scale must have been autocorrect, I use my phone to go on here, only using the computer when I want to upload pictures. So yeah I forgot what it was suppose to be.


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

NapoleonUWS said:


> Great looking tank! I have the same tank and I really like it!
> 
> Do you have a cover for the hole in the center of the top? I had my last betta jump thru the hole on mine after a being in the tank for a year. I'm going to buy some mesh to cover the hole this weekend.


Thanks for that, I do not have a cover but will find something now that you have brought it to my attention. How long have you had your tank? I'm pretty pleased with mine so far, we'll see how it fares with the plants in it.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice tank. Whered you get the plants? I'd love a planted tank someday. Epic looks like a happy little boy. I'm guessing the tank is heated?


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Scale must have been autocorrect, I use my phone to go on here, only using the computer when I want to upload pictures. So yeah I forgot what it was suppose to be.


maybe it was scape?


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

shadowpony said:


> Nice tank. Whered you get the plants? I'd love a planted tank someday. Epic looks like a happy little boy. I'm guessing the tank is heated?


I bought them from plantedaquariumscentral.com, if you enter in "BETTAFISH" as a coupon code they give you 10% off . I actually don't have a heater at this time... fortunately I live in a warm environment, however it is on the list.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It was scape!

Sakura got plants from there, she got so many free ones she didn't have room. She ended up giving me them. If you get rotala, it varies of course, but there was at least 15 stems in each bunch. Most likely more than that.


----------

